# sun-glasses for a short-sighted road rider?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello everyone

I hope this is the right forum for my question.

I wear prescription glasses (short sighted) and ride a road bicycle. The sunglasses I have are of the "trendy" variety i.e. they are kind of short and narrow, quite good for general walking and driving but really are next to useless for road riding because when I look up I see *over* the lenses (i.e. not much ahead!) and also the wind hits my eyes when I ride when I look up. And because I need to lift my head/neck further up than a perfect-20:20 vision rider, in order to see up ahead, I develop a neck strain.

So I am looking for suggestions on sunglasses that will cover my eyes better. Brands, ideas, etc.

thank you in advance!


----------



## kfurrow (May 1, 2004)

Rudy Project makes a variety of sunglasses that can accept prescription lenses. I have the Graal frames with prescription lenses, which I love. I'm very short-sighted (I can see about 6" clearly without my glasses on) and they were able to fulfill my prescription even with wrap-around lenses.


----------



## everydaybike (Feb 25, 2005)

*Contact lens?*



kfurrow said:


> Rudy Project makes a variety of sunglasses that can accept prescription lenses. I have the Graal frames with prescription lenses, which I love. I'm very short-sighted (I can see about 6" clearly without my glasses on) and they were able to fulfill my prescription even with wrap-around lenses.


I'm just the opposite... I can see a gnat taking a leak at 100yds but can't see anything closer than about 5' without my glasses. Can't read my computer, speedometer in my car or truck and have to have my glasses to see what button to push on the remote to change channels and if I'm sitting close to the TV OLN lools like HSN as far as I can tell... My eye doc suggested the Varilux lens because it's a progressive bi/tri-focal. It solves the problem where contact lenses can't offer the needed correction but thay are not available as a sunglass or cycling glasses and won't work with an adapter.

Unfortunately, I can't find a suitable sunglass lens that offers the same correction to use when I'm on the bike. I tried several brands of lenses and several glasses that accept corrective inserts but nothing really worked. My adaptation is to use a large read out computer which is very blurry, somteimes use a prescription sunglass to compromise and carry my old glasses in my jersey so I can see how to make an emergency repair.

However, being near sighted should be correctable with contact lenses. Not everyone can use them and I know there is a dryness problem when riding because of the constantly moving air around the eye. But there are cycling glasses that do a good job keeping the air away from the eyes. My favorites are my old Native Guru's which wrap and fit tight around my eyes. Maybe contact lenses will work for you. I wish they did for me... Check with your doctor... he/she may have a solution.

Hope this helps. Not being able to see really sucks.

Cheers!


----------



## the flying moose (Jul 12, 2005)

Oakley glasses can also be made into prescription lenses. for me Oakleys are the only glasses that ive tried that fit just the way i want. a bit pricey but id rather pay more for comfort and something ill be happy with.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*For the presbyopic...*

Optx 20/20 are pliable stick on lenses that turn any pair of glasses into reading glasses (bottom only with reading prescription). I get 'em for bike glasses and they solve that "short arms" problem. Unfortunately, they don't make a solution for the original poster. Lots of online sources, including http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/saf-300db.html.



everydaybike said:


> I'm just the opposite... I can see a gnat taking a leak at 100yds but can't see anything closer than about 5' without my glasses. Can't read my computer, speedometer in my car or truck and have to have my glasses to see what button to push on the remote to change channels and if I'm sitting close to the TV OLN lools like HSN as far as I can tell... My eye doc suggested the Varilux lens because it's a progressive bi/tri-focal. It solves the problem where contact lenses can't offer the needed correction but thay are not available as a sunglass or cycling glasses and won't work with an adapter.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't find a suitable sunglass lens that offers the same correction to use when I'm on the bike. I tried several brands of lenses and several glasses that accept corrective inserts but nothing really worked. My adaptation is to use a large read out computer which is very blurry, somteimes use a prescription sunglass to compromise and carry my old glasses in my jersey so I can see how to make an emergency repair.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I would try a pair of Bolle, Rudy, Smith, etc with the prescription insert before buying anything. Many of these insert type glasses will move the shield further away from the nose and face. Also, you will have multiple surfaces to look through. To me, they are uncomfortable and I have had condensation between the lens and shield. The up-side is they are cheaper than the alternatives if you can accept the limitations. I have switched to the Oakley prescription glasses that are more expensive but are the best sunglasses I have ever worn.

Jim


----------



## everydaybike (Feb 25, 2005)

KeeponTrekkin said:


> Optx 20/20 are pliable stick on lenses that turn any pair of glasses into reading glasses (bottom only with reading prescription). I get 'em for bike glasses and they solve that "short arms" problem. Unfortunately, they don't make a solution for the original poster. Lots of online sources, including http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/saf-300db.html.


Thanks... just got a chance to check out the source... I'm spoiled from the Varilux which were a bit testy to adjust to but it's worth a try. The first Varilux lens prescription I got put me on the floor in about two days from nausea until my brain adjusted to the changes. After about a month, I've been able to see everything at every distance without tilting my head on several planes and with the absence of lines of focus. I'll never go back to lined bi/tri focals again but for riding it may be a blessing.

Thanks again for the tip...  

Cheers...


----------



## king4wd (May 17, 2004)

I'm very nearsighted (approx. 700/20- 9.0 diopters left 7.5 right). I vastly prefer contacts over prescription glasses for several reasons. First and foremost- better peripheral vision and depth perception, second- I can remove the sunglasses to mop away sweat while riding without going blind, third- contacts allow more airflow around the eyes- while this can cause drying- it also allows for less builup of sweat and grime about the nose and eyes. 
For the record I wear Bolle Vigilantes ([email protected]). I wear ultraflex disposable contacts. A year's worth of contacts in my prescription($65) plus the associated fluids costs about 1/4 to 1/3 of what prescription glasses would cost($290).


----------

